# My last sort of log bed



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I made this full size western juniper bed over three years ago. 

This picture was taken when it was about half finished. My old computer crashed and I lost a bunch of pics.This is the only pic I have of it. (scanned from my daughters 35mm print.)

Thanks for looking, 

Ron,

http://www.woodsofthewestgallery.com/


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I like that.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

wow I love the logs and the character that, that wood has it looks great!


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

That is definitely a looker.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's eye-catching for sure. Very nice.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

sheesh, that nice!!!!


----------



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome Bed!!


----------



## Vince Faulkner (Jan 28, 2008)

That is one beautiful bed !

Vince


----------



## nylarlathotep2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm so glad my girl friend is not here. she would be bugging me for a log bed like that now. i can never look at any wood working sights when shes around . i love the bed though


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

a real piece of art you`ve made there


----------



## Connollys (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats wicked, just dont let my wife see it, awsome work

Cheers


----------

